# My journey with cancer.



## BowanaLee

I didn't know where to post this but since I hang out here most, I just put it here.
I knew just before deer season that something was wrong. Just didn't say anything until the doctors and I knew for sure and had a plan. I've never had health care before. Luckily God gave me medicare part A for my 65th birthday. I purchased part B, a supplement plan and a small prescription plan. I had cancer and didn't even know it. Got my flu and pneumonia shot and had a little trouble breathing. Since I had new insurance figured I'd try it out. X rays and CT scans found some spots so they schedules a PET scan and found it. Lung cancer stage 2. Its in my airway covering the entrance to my lower left lobe. " squamous cell carcinoma" The smokers cancer. I haven't smoked in around 15 years. The plan is to hit it with 4 rounds of chemo and take my lower left lobe. Its just in a bad place. The incision would be close to the tumor. They want to make sure there's no cancer cells in the area. They're shooting for a cure, not remission. I have my doubts though ? We'll see ?  I've had emphysema for years. I don't breath well now, especially since its covering my airway. Don't know how I'll be after the operation. They wanted to take the whole lung for the cure but I'm not a candidate for that with emphysema. It might put me on a respirator or oxygen ?  I'm going for a endoscopy Monday and the 3rd round of chemo Wednesday. Should get another pic and know more about how its reacting ? Chemo is poison. I've had some bad days with chemo sickness and bone pain but so far, nothing I couldn't handle. I didn't recognize myself with out hair. LOL  Thats really all I know right now. It had to be divine intervention to get insurance at that time. I'll never believe it happened any other way.  "Thank you lord !"

The tumor is circled and the red line is the approximate incision area. As you can see, its almost blocking the lower lode airway. If we go the operation route and everything works out right, I'll be in the hospital a few weeks and down possibly another month ?

If nothing else comes from this let me tell you. 
*Do Not Smoke and if you do, quit now. *


----------



## Jim Thompson

Thx for the update Bowana. Keep fighting brother


----------



## JustUs4All

@Bowanna, those pictures are the pitts.  Couldn't you put up some of you with no hair?  At least give us something to smile at.  Let us know if there is anything we can help with.


----------



## georgia_home

a prayer for your health and treatment! you caught it earlier than some folks. hopefully that will give you a better long term outcome.


----------



## Sixes

Stay strong. You will beat this


----------



## Milkman

Sorry to hear of this. But it appears you are already familiar with the Great Healer. With him all things are possible. 

I will add my prayers to yours for healing.


----------



## BowanaLee

JustUs4All said:


> @Bowanna, those pictures are the pitts.  Couldn't you put up some of you with no hair?  At least give us something to smile at.  Let us know if there is anything we can help with.


Hows this ?  
I thought I'd wear a black toboggan and rock the Charles Bronson look but I got Elmer Fudd.


----------



## THE HATCHET MAN

Prayers sent for you and your family. Hang in there.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Cancer is survivable.  There are a lot of us here on this board that have been down that road, and lived to tell about it.   You attitude will have a lot to do with your recovery.  Keep looking up.  Life is worth the living.


----------



## NBN

Prayers for you buddy! The lord has his plan and we are along for the ride! Hang in there and keep your mind on hunting!


----------



## Ruger#3

We have not met but I read your posts regularly. Please accept this prayer from my faith as you go through this rough time. Sounds like a higher plan intervened already.

Loving God, I pray that you will comfort me in my suffering, lend skill to the hands of my healers, and bless the means used for my cure. Give me such confidence in the power of your grace, that even when I am afraid, I may put my whole trust in you; through our Savior Jesus Christ. Amen.


----------



## Buck70

God will continue to provide for you as he did earlier. Faith is what it's about now. Have faith and whip its behind. You and God got this.


----------



## furtaker

Prayers for you.

I'm glad you caught it when you did. Lung cancer is often found at stage 4. 

You've got this.


----------



## TJay

One day at a time.  Hang in there!


----------



## 4HAND

Praying for a complete healing for you.

Don't sweat the hair loss. Hair's overrated. 
?


----------



## huntfishwork

Always enjoy your posts and videos. Praying for strength and healing.


----------



## Timberman

Stay tough. My thoughts are with you


----------



## wvdawg

May God bless you and provide for a healthy outcome.  Chemo has really advanced tremendously in the last decade.  You can beat this!


----------



## 2-shot

Praying for you


----------



## Para Bellum

Hate to hear this.  Cancer will affect everyone of us one way or another.  Stay strong brother.


----------



## Shadow11

Wow. Sorry to hear that, but you'll get through it, man! You definitely aren't alone.

My uncle went to have his gall bladder worked on about a month ago. He is a very fit and active man. Always has been. They opened him up and found that he had stage 4. They sewed him back up and didn't even operate on the gall bladder. My uncle asked the Dr out of 1-10, how bad is it? The Dr said 10. Ever since, though, they haven't found any tumors anywhere. It's in his blood. He started his chemo 2 days ago.

Hang in there! Praying for you, my uncle, and everyone else!


----------



## kmckinnie

We at GON think the world of you. Your one tuff cookie. sounds like a good plan to attack this villain. your in our thoughts daily. ?


----------



## Buckfever

Prayers sent and hoping you come out strong and cured!


----------



## Whitefeather

Sorry to hear this. Keep the faith. HE has got this


----------



## bilgerat

Prayers sent from here too. As a cancer survivor I can say its a tough battle but stay positive, Strong and have faith and you can beat it.


----------



## deermaster13

Prayers for you!


----------



## gma1320

Prayers for you


----------



## Rackmaster

Keep Fighting!
God Bless you and your family!


----------



## buckpasser

I’ve enjoyed your bow hunting content and stories for a long time here on GON. As bad as I hate that you’re going through this, I can hardly wait for the day you post here with the news that you’ve beaten this and it’s forever behind you. I’ll be praying!


----------



## Keith Karr

Will be praying for you Lee. Glad you caught it at an early stage. 

Keep us posted on your recovery.


----------



## shdw633

Praying for you sir!!  My wife has been in remission for nearly 10 years so stay strong and beat this.  We are all here for you!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Our thoughts & prayers are with you & your family, Sir.  Way to hang in there.


----------



## antharper

Prayers from me also ! Cancer sucks but it can be beat ! Can’t wait to see you in September sitting in the back of that ol truck with a big ol city buck


----------



## bfriendly

BowanaLee said:


> Hows this ?
> I thought I'd wear a black toboggan and rock the Charles Bronson look but I got Elmer Fudd.


I think you look great! Your inner strength that comes from the almighty will get you through.......prayers sent from the Miller family. God bless you brother!


----------



## fishfryer

My prayers added to many others for your healing.


----------



## Geestring

Praying for you brother.


----------



## BowSniper

Prayers for you Lee.  And to think quitting smoking was the hardest thing I had ever done.  Going through a health-scare like this would be so much harder.  Praying for the correct decisions to be made by yourself and your healthcare team.  Be strong brother!!!

BowSniper


----------



## Mexican Squealer

You got this Lee, you got way more deer nuggets in your future!-praying


----------



## slow motion

I will pray for a swift recovery also sir. As others have said your faith will get you through this.
*Jeremiah 29*:11 - For I know the plans that I have for you,’ declares the *Lord*, *‘plans for welfare and not for calamity to give you a future and a hope*


----------



## paulito

Prayer works and so does a positive attitude. You got this Lee. Praying for you buddy.


----------



## jgunnsmith

Prayers for you. Cancer is beatable and there is life after cancer. I’m a 7 year leukemia survivor. There will be tough days, but keep the right attitude, fight it with no quarters given, and put your trust in the Lord. You can beat it.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Praying for you Lee, hang tough. Let not your heart be troubled,neither let it be afraid. [John 14;27]


----------



## brownceluse

Prayers sent!


----------



## Kdog

Sorry to hear this Lee.  We will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## The Original Rooster

Prayers for you and your family!


----------



## Bowyer29

I have always loved your stories and videos. Please know that we are praying for your speedy, 100% recovery!


----------



## walkinboss01

Stay strong. Even though we’ve never personally meet, my family and I have enjoyed your videos for years. You’ll be ”taking one for a truck ride”  before you know it.


----------



## Triple C

Stay strong n keep swinging for the fences brother!  Never met u. Never sent a pm. But always read n enjoy ur posts.


----------



## JustUs4All

BowanaLee said:


> Hows this ?
> I thought I'd wear a black toboggan and rock the Charles Bronson look but I got Elmer Fudd.



Great pic and with attitude.  Hold on to that attitude and your part of the battle is won.  I would have gotten back to this sooner but I am old and sleep a lot.  LOL


----------



## nmurph

I woke up from surgery to have the Dr. pronounce that I had the big C...tough to hear. Stay strong, stay faithful.


----------



## Lukikus2

Prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Prayers for a good outcome on your treatments and surgery Lee.


----------



## huntfish

Stay strong and keep the positive attitude.    #cancersucks, #beatcancer


----------



## bany

Lousy news Lee. But great attitude and you know God already has a hand in on this. More prayers up from here! And don’t let that poison get you down.


----------



## elfiii

This news sucks but if anybody can whip cancer you’re the man! My prayers for strength and healing go with you.


----------



## hawkeye123

Always loved reading your stories & videos, I am a cancer survivor also, testicular, I  am a single shot! Keep up the great attitude and keep fighting, you will be fine! When the nausea gets real bad from chemo try ginger ale & soda crackers, helped me more than the anti-nausea meds, Prayers sent!


----------



## catch22

@BowanaLee   prayers sent your way.  I love reading your posts and with all these prayers and your fighting attitude...I know we will get to read more in the future.  Hang in there!  God Bless!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

My prayers go out to you.  I am sure you will beat you, you are a strong man.


----------



## drenalin08

Prayers sent be strong brother!


----------



## Silver Britches

Man, I hate to hear this, bud. But like others have said, you CAN beat this. My father had a cancerous spot removed from one of his lungs about 15 years or so ago. And he hadn't smoked in decades, but worked around a lot of bad stuff at Hercules. With today's technology and medicines, and your positive attitude, you should be just fine. Stay strong! Stay positive, brother! You just keep thinking about them deer all day, that ought to be enough to drive you through this.

By the way, not sure if you remember or not, but you and I hung out and talked a lot on the Huntingfootage website many years ago. Back in the late 90s or early 2000s. I went by the name of G Man, or G Dawg over there. Then, the site just disappeared on us. I guess YouTube came along and hurt it. Been watching your homemade videos for a long time. You shoot a bow as well as anybody!

Get well soon, brother! A lot of us are praying for you.


----------



## flatsmaster

Prayers for a quick recovery and many more years 25ft up ...


----------



## BluewaterFever

Cancer SUCKS!
Stay strong, positive thinking and you will beat this.
Prayers Sent


----------



## pjciii

Thoughts and prayers are sent. Keep fighting.


----------



## pine floor

Stay POSITIVE Lee. Prayers sent from the better half and I. You will get through this, you still have a lot more arrows to release. 

PF


----------



## Luv2Bowhnt

Prayers for you, Lee.  I've enjoyed your posts and videos over the years.  Keep fighting and we'll be lifting you up in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ucfireman

4HAND said:


> Praying for a complete healing for you.
> 
> Don't sweat the hair loss. Hair's overrated.
> ?


No bed hair, no combs and no washing your hair. 
Just remember a hat or sunscreen. 

Good luck with your battle. The Lord can and does work miracles.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Anyone who says winning isn't everything never had to battle cancer.


----------



## fireman32

I work for a man with brain cancer, he’s had two tumors removed.  I can see how hard the chemo hits him, but his attitude keeps him going.  Every person I know that’s beat cancer has had an optimistic attitude.  Keep the faith and stay positive.  You’ve got my prayers.


----------



## Raylander

Stay strong and whoop that stuff!


----------



## BowanaLee

Thanks everyone. No one can say I was slack on prayers.


----------



## Tadder

Love your sprit Lee, GOD BLESS YOU , Praying for you.


----------



## Tadder

BowanaLee said:


> Hows this ?
> I thought I'd wear a black toboggan and rock the Charles Bronson look but I got Elmer Fudd.


God made a few good heads the rest he put hair on.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

Prayers for you Lee.


----------



## lonewolf247

Keep up the fight, God will see you through this!


----------



## Hawken2222

Prayers sent. I have always enjoyed your videos and stories. I will be cancer free for three years July 12 this year.


----------



## baddave

I wish the best of luck for you and I will sure add you in my prayers brother


----------



## Jim Boyd

Bowanna,

Man, we are praying for you and pulling for you. 

God’s kindness and mercy are beyond measure, stay strong and keep the faith, brother. 

You are a great archery warrior and I have long loved your posts and stories. 

We love ya and want to see your Fall 2021 exploits!!!

Jim


----------



## Stumper

Lee I always enjoyed your videos, praying for you to have the strength to beat this. Keep your head up and stay strong. I found out a few years ago I had colon cancer, lost 12" of my colon and I'm still here and continue to keep playing this game of life. It's always in the back of my mind that it may come back but I continue to stay positive and don't let the demons get in your head. God is with you always.


----------



## jimmy.444

Praying for a speedy recovery and looking forward to your post again this fall!! I have always enjoyed them.


----------



## pse hunter

sending my prayers Lee.. God's has got this


----------



## strothershwacker

If all these liberals can run around without a brain surely you can without part of a lung?  All joking aside buddy, I'm praying for ya.


----------



## cramer

Prayers sent.  Stay strong. You've got this.


----------



## BowanaLee

Endoscopy today. There was a biopsy in the incision area but the results won’t come back for a few days. I don’t want to celebrate yet but the tumor is “much” smaller only after 2 rounds of chemo. I’m 1/2 way through chemo so there’s 2 more rounds to go. Hopefully it’ll shrink a lot more ? The operation outcome still hinges on no cancer in the incision area where biopsy’s were done. They’re marked on pic. The power of prayer looks strong at this time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thank you so much for your support and prayers.  It’s looking up.


----------



## antharper

Great news !


----------



## oppthepop

BowanaLee said:


> I didn't know where to post this but since I hang out here most, I just put it here.
> I knew just before deer season that something was wrong. Just didn't say anything until the doctors and I knew for sure and had a plan. I've never had health care before. Luckily God gave me medicare part A for my 65th birthday. I purchased part B, a supplement plan and a small prescription plan. I had cancer and didn't even know it. Got my flu and pneumonia shot and had a little trouble breathing. Since I had new insurance figured I'd try it out. X rays and CT scans found some spots so they schedules a PET scan and found it. Lung cancer stage 2. Its in my airway covering the entrance to my lower left lobe. " squamous cell carcinoma" The smokers cancer. I haven't smoked in around 15 years. The plan is to hit it with 4 rounds of chemo and take my lower left lobe. Its just in a bad place. The incision would be close to the tumor. They want to make sure there's no cancer cells in the area. They're shooting for a cure, not remission. I have my doubts though ? We'll see ?  I've had emphysema for years. I don't breath well now, especially since its covering my airway. Don't know how I'll be after the operation. They wanted to take the whole lung for the cure but I'm not a candidate for that with emphysema. It might put me on a respirator or oxygen ?  I'm going for a endoscopy Monday and the 3rd round of chemo Wednesday. Should get another pic and know more about how its reacting ? Chemo is poison. I've had some bad days with chemo sickness and bone pain but so far, nothing I couldn't handle. I didn't recognize myself with out hair. LOL  Thats really all I know right now. It had to be divine intervention to get insurance at that time. I'll never believe it happened any other way.  "Thank you lord !"
> 
> The tumor is circled and the red line is the approximate incision area. As you can see, its almost blocking the lower lode airway. If we go the operation route and everything works out right, I'll be in the hospital a few weeks and down possibly another month ?
> 
> If nothing else comes from this let me tell you.
> *Do Not Smoke and if you do, quit now. *


Many prayers brother!


----------



## BOWFINWHITT

I am assuming this is why we didn't see your usual monsters posted last season....God speed to you!!


----------



## XIronheadX

Prayers you heal up quick, bow hunter extraordinaire.


----------



## Deerhead

Have enjoyed your posts, videos, stories...  Stay strong!  You know where to turn if you need a friend.  You have a lot of friends here.  You are in my prayers.


----------



## countryboy27012

Dang buddy, I hate to hear about this; but glad you are reacting positively to the treatment. I'll keep you in my prayers. 

YOU GOT THIS MAN!!


----------



## toolmkr20

Hate to hear this for you. God has a plan for everyone. I pray that he touches you with his healing power.


----------



## 4HAND

Continuing to pray for a complete healing.


----------



## stonecreek

Praying for your recovery. Your one of the good ones on this forum. Have admired your passion over the years related to bow hunting and and your videos are top notch. You made hunting in the burbs cool before it became the thing. Stay strong and positive.


----------



## uturn

Lookin good as a Slick Head!

Keep Slingin at them C Cells Wana!!

Here with ya!


----------



## BowanaLee

Biopsys came back negative in the incision area.  Two more rounds of chemo then surgery.


----------



## Milkman

BowanaLee said:


> Biopsys came back negative in the incision area.  Two more rounds of chemo then surgery.



Good news!!!  I think the Great Healer is on your team!!


----------



## alwayslookin

Great news man, keep fighting.  Will send up a prayer for continued healing.


----------



## hawkeye123

Excellent news!


----------



## 4HAND

Milkman said:


> Good news!!!  I think the Great Healer is on your team!!


Amen!!


----------



## Dub

I'm just seeing this thread.

Prayers for you.   Keep on fighting through the tough times and know that better days are ahead.

God bless you, man.    Whup this stuff !!!!


----------



## BowanaLee

I had the third chemo friday. Chemo sickness hits me several days after the injection so I'm right in the middle of it. Hands and feet tingling/hurting. Can't sleep. Bone pain and a real bad feeling all over. Kinda like being poisoned. 
On the good side, theres ony one more after this one.  Loving the prayers !


----------



## Headshot

Prayers....you've got 'em.


----------



## TJay

Just saw your post and immediately offered up a prayer for you.


----------



## Silver Britches

Keep getting better, brother! Won't be long before you'll be out there slinging arrows again.

Wishing you the very best, Lee.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

BowanaLee said:


> I had the third chemo friday. Chemo sickness hits me several days after the injection so I'm right in the middle of it. Hands and feet tingling/hurting. Can't sleep. Bone pain and a real bad feeling all over. Kinda like being poisoned.
> On the good side, theres ony one more after this one.  Loving the prayers !



you are being poisoned.  That is what chemo is and does.  They are putting a poison in your body in hopes that it will kill the cancer and you will survive it. 

Ain't that crazy though?


----------



## Stick

Just saw this!  I'll be praying for your continued healing and positive reports.  Sounds like God is providing and not done with you just yet!


----------



## finnhunter

Bowana, I am so sorry to hear about your illness.  Sounds though like you have the right attitude to beat it.  You are in my thoughts and prayers.  We've never met, but I feel like I know you through all your great videos. Keep us updated.


----------



## smitty

Prayers to you on your healing  .Enjoy all your entertaining post of urban bow hunting and videos. Keep up the postive vibes and continue kicking the can down the road ..


----------



## rstallings1979

Praying for you on this Sunday morning...stay strong and positive!!!


----------



## JKat81

Hang in there and fight like hades. I hate cancer worse than anything in the world. My family and I will be praying for you. I believe that you will win.


----------



## BowanaLee

My 4th and last chemo was 4/2. I should be over the chemo sickness around the end of the month, then they'll schedule my operation to remove the lower lobe on my left lung. I'm having another CT scan and breathing tests next week to make sure I won't be on a ventilator or oxygen tank afterwards ? I'm not looking forward to it at all. I'll be down and out of work quite a while. It is what it is though.


----------



## Silver Britches

BowanaLee said:


> My 4th and last chemo was 4/2. I should be over the chemo sickness around the end of the month, then they'll schedule my operation to remove the lower lobe on my left lung. I'm having another CT scan and breathing tests next week to make sure I won't be on a ventilator or oxygen tank afterwards ? I'm not looking forward to it at all. I'll be down and out of work quite a while. It is what it is though.


Wishing you the very best, Lee. Stay positive, brother! Keep thinking about getting back out there chasing them deer!

Hang in there!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

BowanaLee said:


> My 4th and last chemo was 4/2. I should be over the chemo sickness around the end of the month, then they'll schedule my operation to remove the lower lobe on my left lung. I'm having another CT scan and breathing tests next week to make sure I won't be on a ventilator or oxygen tank afterwards ? I'm not looking forward to it at all. I'll be down and out of work quite a while. It is what it is though.


Lots of folks will be praying for you including myself. There's more people than you know that will be. I was talking to a guy in my hunting club and he brought up your name and how much he enjoyed your videos. He said that he's never talked to you before but he'd be praying for you as well. That's just one example of a ton more I'm sure. Hang in there brother and wishing you the best of luck. I'm sure you're going to be just fine. Keep us posted


----------



## ssramage

BowanaLee said:


> My 4th and last chemo was 4/2. I should be over the chemo sickness around the end of the month, then they'll schedule my operation to remove the lower lobe on my left lung. I'm having another CT scan and breathing tests next week to make sure I won't be on a ventilator or oxygen tank afterwards ? I'm not looking forward to it at all. I'll be down and out of work quite a while. It is what it is though.



Praying for you Lee.

I've been dealing with breathing issues on/off for the last year. I've had pretty much constant shortness of breath the whole time. You don't know it, but your posts and journey encouraged me to go get it checked out a few months ago. I've been to numerous doctors and still don't have an answer, but we've pretty much ruled out "the big stuff".


----------



## Keith Karr

Pray all goes well for you Lee !


----------



## James12

Just saw this for the first time! God Bless you and that awesome spirit of joy you have through this.  That’s His gift right there.  I’m so glad I ran across this so I too can now be praying for you!


----------



## Buck70

You got this. God never puts more on our shoulders than we can handle.


----------



## antharper

Continued prayers !


----------



## TJay

One day at a time, one foot in front of the other, you can do it.  Keep on keeping on.


----------



## riskyb

Praying for you brother,  your to tough of an old buzzard to not be cured


----------



## JustUs4All

Does anyone have an update on Lee?


----------



## BowanaLee

The chemo "poison" was completed. Tumor disappeared after the 2nd treatment but got two more afterwards, 4 total. I'm not cured or in remission, it just had a good reaction to the chemo. I decided on radiation instead of losing 1/2 a lung to an operation. With emphysema, there's a good chance I'd be on oxygen so I didn't think I could work. I can't sit at home. There will be 20 low dose treatments. Finished my 7th one today. I get one 5 days a week, just before work everyday. Afterwards, we'll check on it every 3-4 months to see if it returns ? So far, the radiation is a cake walk compared to chemo. My throat is burned a little but its nothing I can't handle at this point. That could change in the next 13 treatments ? Bad thing is, chemo and radiation dissolve the tumor but those cancer cells have to go somewhere. Cancer can come back anywhere. We'll see ? On the good side, looks like the big guys giving me another deer season ?


----------



## Nicodemus

Continued prayers, Lee.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Still thinking about you here, Lee. I wish you all the best, and hope you beat this stuff. I hate cancer with a passion. Lost my dad in 2006. My mom is having surgery week after next for ductal carcinoma. Got two sisters fighting it right now, too.


----------



## wvdawg

More prayers your way.  Sounds like you are getting some good results.


----------



## antharper

Hang in there and beat that mess ! With your attitude I think the big guy has a lot more deer seasons in store for you !


----------



## uturn

Yessir! Fight Strong Bow Brother!!!


----------



## Tadder

Prayers being answered for sure. God Bless and them deers better beware Bowana will be back it the woods. . Hope a biggen tries too slip by your stand this fall. He better not stop log.. We'll keep PRAYING .


----------



## Milkman

Great news!!!
Keep up the fight!!


----------



## TJay

Stay the course, hold fast.  Prayers on this end.


----------



## JustUs4All

Thanks for the update, Lee.  We are glad to hear that the progress is positive.  You probably made a good decision avoiding the lung surgery.  I had a lobe removed when I was in my 30s and it worked well but I wouldn't want to try it mow with some diminished functionality.  We will continue to pray for your recovery.


----------



## Doboy Dawg

Sorry to hear of anyone battling this.  I lost my mom to it in 2001.  Prayers offered up for you.


----------



## ssramage

Still praying for you Lee. You've got this!


----------



## strothershwacker

Every day is a gift wether we got cancer or not. Keep HAMMERING buddy. Amazing, heres a man taking radiation for cancer "before work" 5 days a week, while folks sat home and draw a check. God bless ya man!


----------



## Johnny 71

Still praying for you Lee


----------



## lungbuster123

I haven't really been active on these forums in a long time, but I'm truly sorry to hear this Lee. You'll stay in our prayers for sure. Hopefully the toughest part is over with. Keep your head up brother and reach out if you need anything!


----------



## gordylew

I haven’t checked in here in several months.  Prayers sent buddy


----------



## the Lackster

Prayers sent buddy, hang tuff!


----------



## BowanaLee

As I posted before. I finished 4 rounds of chemo but decided against surgery. We hit it with 20 rounds of low dose radiation instead. Now, thats finished too. It wasn't near as bad as chemo. Chemo's poison.  Its a wait and see game now. I'll have scans every few months to see if it comes back. I'm in pretty good spirits for now but you can bet  I'll be stressing at every quarterly scan. ....Thanks for the prayers !


----------



## Headshot

Got you in my prayers.  Hope you continue to improve.


----------



## Milkman

More good news !!!!  I like a good praise report.


----------



## antharper

Great news ! Will continue to pray !


----------



## Silver Britches

Thanks for the update Lee. Continue to improve, brother.


----------



## uturn

Stay Strong and Keep Fighting Bow Brother!


----------



## Pilgrim

Great news to hear! Praying abundant grace for you, Lee.


----------



## DEERFU

Just seeing this Lee. sorry you had to go through those treatments brother. I had a busy spring and didn't get to turkey hunt and I don't believe I logged in here one time. I'm a stage iv throat cancer survivor-33 months out of treatment this month. Everyday is a Blessing. You will be in my prayers buddy. Stay strong!


----------



## James12

Any update on Mr. Lee?  Sure hope he’s doing alright.  Miss his burb deer posts!


----------



## Chas

Great News Lee, my dad recently took the surgery route and he is pretty much stuck at home most days on the couch on oxygen 24/7.   He loved the woods probably more than anyone on the forum, I am gonna do my best to get him out in a stand this year a few times but most of the time he just doesn't have the energy.  Feel like you made a good decision and hope you continue receiving good news!


----------



## huntfish

Great news!    Keep up the fight and positive attitude.


----------



## bany

Great news sir! Stay up and the prayers are always flowing!


----------



## BowanaLee

James12 said:


> Any update on Mr. Lee?  Sure hope he’s doing alright.  Miss his burb deer posts!



I finished all my treatments. It's a wait and see game now. I have a CT scan set up for Sept 28th and a visit with my doctor the very next day to see if it came back there or somewhere else ? This stuff is aggressive but we'll see ? I'm working every day and in pretty good spirits for now. The closer that CT scan gets, the more stressed I get though. It'll probably be like that the rest of my life ?


----------



## toolmkr20

Praying for you Lee!!


----------



## The Original Rooster

Continued prayers for you!


----------



## riskyb

Your still in my thoughts and prayers brother


----------



## kmckinnie

Mine too Lee.


----------



## bilgerat

BowanaLee said:


> I finished all my treatments. It's a wait and see game now. I have a CT scan set up for Sept 28th and a visit with my doctor the very next day to see if it came back there or somewhere else ? This stuff is aggressive but we'll see ? I'm working every day and in pretty good spirits for now. The closer that CT scan gets, the more stressed I get though. It'll probably be like that the rest of my life ?


I get that way every time I have a Dr appointment , Since I had My surgery in Dec of 19 ive been afraid that it might come back or pop back up somewhere else. so far it all been good,  Stay strong brother, Im still sending good vibes your way.


----------



## BBowman

Lee, I’m praying brother. I’ve always been a fan of yours. Watching your hunts have made some of my dreary days better in the past. I can’t wait to see what videos you post this fall. You’ve never failed to entertain and impress. God bless


----------



## dixiecutter

Bump. Haven't stopped having Bowanalee in my Prayers.


----------



## Big7

Praying for you brother.


----------



## James12

Praying for you sir!


----------



## antharper

How you feeling/doing Lee ? Hopefully your feeling like being in the woods in a couple weeks .


----------



## longbowdave1

Just read thru this thread. Prayers sent for your recovery.


----------



## Tadder

Lee PRAYING your filling well too go get one of them BIG BUCKS this weekend. May GOD BLESS .


----------



## goblr77

Prayers sent man. Keep up the good fight.


----------



## uturn

Thinkin bout ya Bowana!


----------



## MFOSTER

Prayers Lee


----------



## Silver Britches

Still praying for you, my friend! Hope all is well.


----------



## TimBray

Haven't been on the forum in quite a while and just saw this. Thoughts and prayers out to you, Lee. You can beat it with prayer and a positive attitude. I know it's hard but you can do it. My wife is a breast cancer survivor and her best friend is beating her cervical cancer.


----------



## j_seph

faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen


----------



## bany

Been a minute Lee. I hope you’re hanging in there and building your recovery. Godspeed.


----------



## 13ptbuck

Lee, prayers for you on the scan and the doctor’s appointment.  Also praying for a true beast for you this season. Always love watching your videos.


----------



## BowanaLee

antharper said:


> How you feeling/doing Lee ? Hopefully your feeling like being in the woods in a couple weeks .


I feel great considering. I never stopped working. I had my scan a few days ago and I'm headed to read it today. I don't think its gone but you never know ? Its in gods hands. We'll see ?


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Prayers for a good outcome Mr Lee.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

Prayers from here today.


----------



## Bubba Watson

Praying for you!


----------



## TJay

Praying for positive results for you!


----------



## James12

You’re right Mr. Lee!  It’s in His hands, and so are you!!! Praying for you this morning.


----------



## JustUs4All

Prayers from here as well.  Hoping for good news.


----------



## antharper

A great attitude and God’s hands is about as good as we can ask for , prayers for some positive news today !


----------



## Headshot

Still have you in my nightly prayers.


----------



## rattlesnake1

I pray for Divine healing in your body in the name of Jesus!!


----------



## BowanaLee

Just had my 1st scan and no cancer was found. 

They did find scar tissue and thickening in that area. Also the main artery to my arm was likely damaged from radiation ? The layers in the wall are separating in an area. I'll see a vascular specialist. They may watch it every scan or possible stint ?
Squamous cell lung carcinoma is very aggressive. I don't doubt it'll come back sooner or later but for now, I'm good. I just hope my decision to not let them take my lung doesn't come back to haunt me ? I have emphysema too. I can't see me carrying a oxygen bottle and hanging gutters. Doing so would most likely retired me and confined me to home ?  I go back January 5th for another scan.  Thanks for the prayers. That likely was the difference ? 
.......God is good !


----------



## 4HAND

BowanaLee said:


> Just had my 1st scan and no cancer was found.
> 
> They did find scar tissue and thickening in that area. Also the main artery to my arm was likely damaged from radiation ? The layers in the wall are separating in an area. I'll see a vascular specialist. They may watch it every scan or possible stint ?
> Squamous cell lung carcinoma is very aggressive. I don't doubt it'll come back sooner or later but for now, I'm good. I just hope my decision to not let them take my lung doesn't come back to haunt me ? I have emphysema too. I can't see me carrying a oxygen bottle and hanging gutters. Doing so would most likely retired me and confined me to home ?  I go back January 5th for another scan.  Thanks for the prayers. That likely was the difference ?
> .......God is good !


Awesome news.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

good news.

I know how those days from the scan to the doctor report can gnaw at you.

Glad you are doing well


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

Great news. Keep positive and we‘ll keep you in our prayers.


----------



## finnhunter

Awesome news!


----------



## bany

Great news sir, Godspeed!


----------



## fishfryer

Wonderful news have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Big Foot

Big Prayers!


----------



## JROESEL

BowanaLee said:


> Just had my 1st scan and no cancer was found.
> 
> They did find scar tissue and thickening in that area. Also the main artery to my arm was likely damaged from radiation ? The layers in the wall are separating in an area. I'll see a vascular specialist. They may watch it every scan or possible stint ?
> Squamous cell lung carcinoma is very aggressive. I don't doubt it'll come back sooner or later but for now, I'm good. I just hope my decision to not let them take my lung doesn't come back to haunt me ? I have emphysema too. I can't see me carrying a oxygen bottle and hanging gutters. Doing so would most likely retired me and confined me to home ?  I go back January 5th for another scan.  Thanks for the prayers. That likely was the difference ?
> .......God is good !


that is awesome news!!! And yes GOD is great!!!! Now what’s this we hear, you have shot a goodun and we haven’t seen a picture???


----------



## BowanaLee

JROESEL said:


> that is awesome news!!! And yes GOD is great!!!! Now what’s this we hear, you have shot a goodun and we haven’t seen a picture???


 Not a monster but a fairly goodun.


----------



## BowanaLee

JROESEL said:


> that is awesome news!!! And yes GOD is great!!!! Now what’s this we hear, you have shot a goodun and we haven’t seen a picture???


Last years buck. 
Got 2 monsters the year before but I can't find any pictures without me holding BFO bottles.


----------



## Silver Britches

Heck, yeah! That’s good news, brother. And congrats on the fine deer. Glad to see you’re hunting. I’m not surprised!

Keep getting healthy, bud!


----------



## JROESEL

BowanaLee said:


> Not a monster but a fairly goodun.


Man that’s a great deer, glad to see you in the tree!!! Keep us posted on here, post up the last couple years bucks, even if you have bfo in the picture, that way people can really see the caliber of deer your killing on a consistent basis


----------



## BowanaLee

JROESEL said:


> Man that’s a great deer, glad to see you in the tree!!! Keep us posted on here, post up the last couple years bucks, even if you have bfo in the picture, that way people can really see the caliber of deer your killing on a consistent basis


 We'd have to get permission from the administration.


----------



## Kdog

Great to hear you are out hunting!


----------



## Sixes

Great buck! Especially with all that's going on.


----------



## huntfishwork

God is good! Glad you have been able to get in the woods.


----------



## goblr77

Glad you're doing good and still killing big bucks.


----------



## brdyhll

That is Great news!!! Glad to hear it and those are some great bucks sir.


----------



## BowanaLee

Still getting out there. Thisun walked by the wrong tree Nov 7th.


----------



## fishfryer

BowanaLee said:


> Still getting out there. Thisun walked by the wrong tree Nov 7th. View attachment 1115276View attachment 1115277


You don’t do things by halves,impressive deer by any standard.


----------



## antharper

BowanaLee said:


> Still getting out there. Thisun walked by the wrong tree Nov 7th. View attachment 1115276View attachment 1115277


Yes he did ! Congrats Lee !


----------



## Keith Karr

Congratulations on a great buck Lee ! 
Glad you were blessed with another season too.


----------



## JROESEL

That’s what I’m talking about, that’s a amazing deer, congrats on everything and pray that you continue to feel good!!!


----------



## BowanaLee

I had chest endoscopy and biopsy from the area of the tumor a few weeks ago because I wasn't breathing well. We found out scar tissue was blocking the entrance to the left lower lung lobe just like the tumor was. Good thing is, no cancer was found in biopsy. I recently had a CT scan with contrast and no cancer was found then either. Even though I can't use my left lower lobe much, they can't find cancer at this time. Thats a pretty good deal. He's giving me more hunting and fishing time.


----------



## James12

Awesome news!!!!! What an answered prayer for you!  Thanks for sharing the update!


----------



## whitetailfreak

Great news


----------



## Buck70

AWESOME


----------



## buckpasser

Amen!


----------



## antharper

Prayers work !


----------



## Headshot

Great news.  You're still in my prayers.


----------



## JustUs4All

Great news @BowanaLee.  If the cancer stays beat you will be fine.  They took my lower left lobe over 40 years ago and I am still kicking.


----------



## bany

Congratulations on the continuing recovery!


----------



## finnhunter

Very good news!


----------



## Mike 65

God is good!


----------



## BowanaLee

Just had my 4th quarterly CT scan and no cancer was found. They put me on 6 month scans. After chemo, the decision to keep my lung and just hit it with radiation seems like a good one.  I still have problems but the main one is on the back burner. Anything can happen but it looks like the big guy upstairs is giving me another deer season ? 
I've already started hanging lockons and getting ready. God is good !


----------



## georgia_home

very good news indeed!



BowanaLee said:


> Just had my 4th quarterly CT scan and no cancer was found. They put me on 6 month scans. After chemo, the decision to keep my lung and just hit it with radiation seems like a good one.  I still have problems but the main one is on the back burner. Anything can happen but it looks like the big guy upstairs is giving me another deer season ?
> I've already started hanging lockons and getting ready. God is good !


----------



## 4HAND

Awesome news! Thank the Lord!


----------



## Mike 65

Great news! Keep Praying.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Great news, glad to hear it!


----------



## tell sackett

Man that's awesome, and yes He is.


----------



## TJay

Yep, made my day!


----------



## fishfryer

TJay said:


> Yep, made my day!


Yes it did


----------



## bany

That’s good! God is good too! Congratulations on another clean scan brother!


----------



## whitetailfreak

Glad to hear it.


----------



## bilgerat

awesome!!


----------



## Headshot

Great news!


----------



## JustUs4All

Get on out there and get after um.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Always glad hearing your outstanding inspiring news, BowanaLee.  Looking forward to more success coming your way in health, life, & deer season.  Still keeping you in our thoughts & prayers.


----------



## the Lackster

Great news brother????


----------



## Hawken2222

Excellent news!


----------



## dixiecutter

Fire up the youtube channel too, bowanna, i want to see. Whack some squirrels too.


----------



## hawkeye123

Great News..cancer surviver here.. 15 yrs in Remission..keep up the good fight!


----------



## DEERFU

Awesome newa brother! Praise God!!! Hang in there- I'm 45 months out of treatment and looking forward to another deer season as well


----------



## Hoss

Great news.


----------



## Buck70

Ready for you to start posting pics of some great bucks.


----------



## wvdawg

Awesome report!  God bless.


----------



## antharper

Pour deer ? I’ve been thinking about you and praying all was well , great news and yes God is good ?


----------



## James12

Heck yea! Praise the Lord!  Thanks for sharing your journey!


----------



## Throwback

great  news!


----------



## Deerhead

That is fantastic!  So happy for you. I will keep you in my prayers I will The power of prayer!


----------



## davidf

that's great news, keeping you our prayers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

4HAND said:


> Awesome news! Thank the Lord!



Bowana, I am just now seeing this latest update and it is indeed wonderful news.

I agree with 4Hand's exact words above and my continued prayers is that the "C" word never appears again in your domain.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

This is so good to see. I've been checking the bowhunting section about once a week hoping to see an update from you. Finally got one. Hope you keep doing well!


----------



## Milkman

Keep on keeping on!!!


----------



## riskyb

So glad to hear the good news


----------



## JROESEL

Awesome news, congratulations and as always, GOD IS GREAT!
Power of prayer is unbelievable!!!


----------



## dslc6487

Just found your thread.  Prayers for you, your family and the medical team providing your treatment....


----------

